# Support Conservation Research Expedition



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Coral reefs have existed for 500 million years but in a fraction of this time over 20% of reefs have been destroyed. Scripps Institution of Oceanography (La Jolla, CA) researchers are planning an expedition to the Kiribati Islands to document changes in coral reef ecosystems across a gradient of economic development. Kiribati represents the full range of human impacts that coral reefs are encountering globally. The ecological surveys will compliment an economic survey on the effect of the changing cash economy. These results will provide a baseline of coral ecosystem health and a blueprint for sustainable development strategies applicable globally.

The most efficient and safest way to conduct these SCUBA surveys is with devoted boat support. We are looking for a boat that could accommodate three researchers and one dive operations manager for approximately a month. This could be a great experience for an experienced owner/operator (a couple or family) to contribute directly to coral reef conservation.

For more information, please visit: http://cmbc.ucsd.edu/gilbertislands/ or

Sheila Walsh
858-344-7182
[email protected]


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the Fasten Seat Belts light just came on. 

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sheila,

I do not know whether you are for real or not. You have never made a post here, then you post wanting someone to plop you and some buddies on a boat to head out for the reefs. I want to take your post in good faith, but have you considered:

1) The cost of the diesel.
2) The cost of outfitting.
3) Water cap/sewage (or are you just going to dump that on the reefs) on most cruising sailboats?
4) Room inside the average sailboat? 
5) Space for gear on the average sailboat?

Have you ever sailed? Do your compadres get sea sick? Can you weather a blow offshore for days? Do you have any idea how many hundreds of thousands of dollars a personal yacht costs?

I know it sounds intersting off the cuff to say, "Hey, lets see if anyone that we have never met would like to take 4 complete strangers on their yacht with them and cut out across the ocean for the sake of coral reef conservation?"

I am not opposed to your theory, but the implications and practicality of it on a _maybe _ 40 foot boat (which would be considered on the large side for most cruising boats) is crazy. You need a research vessell for that or you need to charter a boat yourselves with a captain (assuming you do not know how to sail).

Without exception, on this board, ssca, cruisersforum, etc... you will find a real empathy for the environement and reefs especially. But I don't think you realize what you are asking.

- CD

PS Do YOU want to hop on a boat with a stranger(s) whom you have no idea of their seamanship skills, and hop across the ocean? Ever seen Capt Ron... or more likely Dead Calm???


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

CD... I was going to post a similar request, as I'm planning a research expedition that will study the drinking and mating habits of tourists in the BVI during the holiday season. Anyway, I'm going to need to borrow sombody's boat for a full month, as my C30 won't accomodate many of the activities I plan on engaging in. Before your britches in a bunch, think about it... what a GREAT way to contribute to my understanding of the opposite sex... Just PM me if you'd like to participate.
All smiles,
Sailhog


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sailhog,

Go talk to Ian. He has just the boat for you. Don't believe me, look at his avatar. On my tub, you would be worn out from kids running everywhere, kool-aid staind on the shirt, and you have to be in bed (alone, or with the kids sleeping inbetween) by 8:00. Probably not the ideal research vessel you might consider. Not to mention, when they see my wild boys running around, you ain't gettin nothin', notta, and she will end up joining the convent a virgin!!

- CD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm long overdue for a long tropical dive vacation. PM me and I will forward a spreadsheet of projected expenses for my wife and I to share our boat with your research team . . . to be fully reimbursed by SIO of course.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sailhog, you be needing crew ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailhog...we could use my boat on that research....I'm in... (now who would sail that across the Atlantic????  

It would be great to study married "wild life" too...Then we could use my boat's speed abilities to run away from furious husbands  ...

Sheila, wait a little while, CD is loading his boat so much, soon it will be a fine coral reef, too.

It will be the.... "Y'all Great Texan Catalina Reef"...


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

O my Gawd! Giu, i almost wet myself over that one (sorry CD)


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Is this the same *Sheila Walsh *that's is or was a staff writter for GEF, the evironmental group that gets and or has recieved millions in grant dollars to study sustainable development, an ideology that want's to herd mankind into reservations so as not to impact the environment, niether marine nor terra firma ???

just curious


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes my boat is a "live" habitat for marine fauna...but then....I get it of the water and wash the hull....sorry....

Hey...we all do what we can...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Perhaps Sheila would like to sponsor our trip... Let's just assume she does... maybe someone should get her cc# so that we can begin making arrangements. Call me a cockeyed optimist, but I think the expedition will cost Sheila somewhere between $300,000 - $400,000. Half-million tops. In fact, we should give her our word that this expedition WILL NOT cost her more than $750,000. We should all be willing to giver her our solemn oath that she will not be responsible for expenses exceeding $850,000.
Sailhog


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes....and for $850.000 she can have my boat....all sails included...all of them....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

850,000 won't even cover the cost of my solar panels!! Which reminds me, i may need to add a couple more to power those small islands...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

CD, GiU,
Is money all you guys think about? WHAT ABOUT THE SCIENCE!
Sailhog


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

OHHHHH WAIIIITTTT! Crap. I got it all figured out. I take her up on the offer, we go out sailing (me, wife, 2 kids, etc) we hit the reefs, and guess what I got: FOUR BABYSITTERS FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They will never be so happy to get back to California.

Yes, Sheila, I am kidding. Giu can take you on his boat. He wont mind. However, if it is upwind, you will never get there. If it is downwind, you will pass it by. Better check the wind direction before you take him up on it.

(smile)

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailhog said:


> CD, GiU,
> Is money all you guys think about? WHAT ABOUT THE SCIENCE!
> Sailhog


Off course we think about science... how do you think my boat moves??? Its a science....

But again...she could then chop the boat up, to see how it was built...that's science, too.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

This thread is too funny. I was going to mention that I am researching the tranquil effect of trade winds and sailboats on the "Type A" personality, also known as the Type A Behavior Pattern, and I am looking for a grant.

But seriously...Scripps is a very worthwhile organization, and I think SheilaMarie is a legitimate post. Most of us, as sailors, are evironmentalists - and ocean research is much needed. It's just that I wouldn't think a sailboat makes any sense for a bunch of scuba divers.

Scripps has a fleet of four ships and a platform called FLIP for oceanographic research.

http://sio.ucsd.edu/voyager/flip/flip2.html


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> However, if it is upwind, you will never get there. If it is downwind, you will pass it by.


CD...making progress are we???

1st You know what upwind and downwind means...a rare thing for a Catalina owner 

2nd combining thoise two words in one sentence, showing you have learnt how to use the rudder to change direction.... 

3rd You understood the principle of getting there....and passing it...now that is a lot different from "sitting here" isn't it???


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to budget $840,000 for cocaine and prostitutes. If anyone has any special requests of their own, it will have to come out of the remaining $10,000.
SH


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn...I'm off...NO DRUGS.....sorry, not on my boat...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

I know exactly what upwind is. It smells like diesel fumes (much like racing for me). I know what downwind is, it smells like barbeque fumes and Marley drifting on the breeze. it is often accompanied by the irritating triming of those white rope-things that hold those flapping sheet-looking things on my mast. 

However, in both circumstances, I do move forward. You do it with hair flying and rail meat screaming. I do it with a margarita and just enough luff to keep the legos from rolling around down below. In the end, we both get there, right?? Just a little differently (SMILE!!!).


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

It's only cocaine. It's not like we'll be drinking on your boat. And the prostitutes are very nice and all bathe regularly.
Sailhog


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Giu,
> 
> I know exactly what upwind is. It smells like diesel fumes (much like racing for me). I know what downwind is, it smells like barbeque fumes and Marley drifting on the breeze. it is often accompanied by the irritating triming of those white rope-things that hold those flapping sheet-looking things on my mast.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the flapping thing on the mast...that was funny


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ermmmmm sailhog? Whatcha gonna do on the second day?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Pamlico,

I agree, that is a good, no great, school. I too lean towards believing her as being sincere. However, the reality of what she is talking about is not. I thought I was nice, wasn't I??

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

Anything to amuse you, my friend.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Boys, boys, play nice if you're going to play at all.

There are folks who regularly PAY for the privilege of joining educational and research projects and expeditions every year, sometimes $1000 a week plus their own travel and expenses, in order to help do research. They've got the time and the money and they want to do something a little different, and they get a tax deduction and a chance to get some field experience too.

So, I don't see it as unreasonable that Scripps would be looking for someone, perhaps a nice couple in their early retirement or on sabbatical who might even have a nice little trawler and might be willing to say "Sure, we'll donate the boat to you for a month, wet or dry."

She didn't ask for anyone to pick up the whole thing--just the use of the boat. So as I read it, Scripps would be picking up the fuel and everything else, they are just looking for the loan of a boat, preferably crewed by an owner or two.

Not unreasonable at all, considering that there are folks who have the ability and the will to do this. Even if ours is not the most likely place to find them.

Heck, when I was 19 I would have gladly spent summer vacation "working" for free for Cousteau. If I was retired and had the trawler...sure, I would think about lending it to Scripps for a month. Why not?!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Ermmmmm sailhog? Whatcha gonna do on the second day?


PB,
You're always thinking ahead! You just earned yourself a spot on the expedition... Welcome aboard!
SH


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Cruisingdad said:


> Giu,
> 
> I know exactly what upwind is. It smells like diesel fumes (much like racing for me). I know what downwind is, it smells like barbeque fumes and Marley drifting on the breeze. it is often accompanied by the* irritating triming of those white rope-things that hold those flapping sheet-looking things on my mast. *
> 
> However, in both circumstances, I do move forward. You do it with hair flying and rail meat screaming. I do it with a margarita and just enough luff to keep the legos from rolling around down below. In the end, we both get there, right?? Just a little differently (SMILE!!!).


Hey, are you makin' fun of me????


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Goose,
Wanna go to the BVI this Christmas and do some research?
Sailhog


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohhhh Hello, here we go again. 

Let's see.. the Gilbert Islands. That is what, NE of Australia in Micronesia, right? I don't know anything about that particulair island, but lets just say the better part of 2000-3000 miles away. That will be about 3 weeks at sea (each way, mind you). 

You just discounted every trawler out there, with a few exceptions: Nordhavn, maybe Krogen, maybe a Marlow (like a Selene) or a few others that might be custom built. Those boats are rare and few and far between. Awesome boats though (Nordhavn being my favorite). Let's see, you should have no porblem picking up a 47 foot Nord for about 1 MILLION or so. Let's say mom and pop millionaire actually have the million dollar yacht and do not mind some company (b/c they have nothing to do now that they have their millions and cannot imagine a place to take their million dollar yacht). It only has 2 staterooms, as I recall. Where are the others going to sleep? Let's say they are all really good friends and they just bunk together (we wont go there), who is going to foot the bill to get that Nordhavn ready to cross the Pacific? That would cost more than the fuel. 

Ok, ok, let'f forget the Nord. Scratch it off the list. Let go by sailboat. That is an area we all know better. How many sailboats are prepped and ready to cross the pond, are large enough to accomodate 6 people, and are safe enough to do it. Sure ain't going to be a Catalina. The percentage of boats that can do that is very small. The number of people that want to do it would be even smaller.

Let's say they find someone that wants to do it. It is 2 - 3 weeks there, the same back (assuming no massive breaks). Are these people going to get sea sick? Do they know how to sail? Have they weatherd any storms? Crossing the Pacific is a hell of a crash course to see if they can take it... not the boat. 

Of course, they could cut some of that time off by dropping the tub on Yachtwise to Sydney. Oh what, about 35k? Who picks up that bill? Scripps? If so, they should have just chartered their own boat out of Oz and done it themselves.

That is my point. And not to mention what I said before: Does SHE know anything about the people that will be sailing her across the Pacific? More likely she will get some Popeye that could not spell Heave to, much less do it.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

sailhog said:


> Hey Goose,
> Wanna go to the BVI this Christmas and do some research?
> Sailhog


Let me run it past the Admiral,,LOL. Being the a-mature scientist I am I'm sure she'll say "sure honey, whetever you say".


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD, if you look at the other pages on her web site...You're looking at mainly some PhD candidates trying to do a fairly ambitious project, and I'd bet that simply asking for a support vessel could make the million dollar difference in how much funding they'd need to do it.

I have, in past, had occassion to do some solicitations for charitable groups and events. Sometimes the responses are incredibly generous. Suppose Malcom Forbes's ghost sees it and says "Heck, I'm not using Highlander V for those two months, just take the boat and give me a receipt for the donation."

You never know unless you ask! Somewhere on this planet, there are indeed people who are both willing and able to make her project happen. So what's it cost her to post the message here? Nothing. Stranger marriages have been made.<G>


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Let me run it past the Admiral,,LOL. Being the a-mature scientist I am I'm sure she'll say "sure honey, whetever you say".


You'd better love research. When we're there, it's going to be work, work, work...
Sailhog


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

hellosailor said:


> CD, if you look at the other pages on her web site...You're looking at mainly some PhD candidates trying to do a fairly ambitious project, and I'd bet that simply asking for a support vessel could make the million dollar difference in how much funding they'd need to do it.
> 
> I have, in past, had occassion to do some solicitations for charitable groups and events. Sometimes the responses are incredibly generous. Suppose Malcom Forbes's ghost sees it and says "Heck, I'm not using Highlander V for those two months, just take the boat and give me a receipt for the donation."
> 
> You never know unless you ask! Somewhere on this planet, there are indeed people who are both willing and able to make her project happen. So what's it cost her to post the message here? Nothing. Stranger marriages have been made.<G>





TrueBlue said:


> I'm long overdue for a long tropical dive vacation. PM me and I will forward a spreadsheet of projected expenses for my wife and I to share our boat with your research team . . . to be fully reimbursed by SIO of course.


I was actually leaning more towards the serious end of the pool with this. I love diving, adventure and science . . . just lacking the money to do it for three months at a time.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello,

I hope it does, honestly. I probably worry more about her than the other way around. I have not made that run, but I understand it is not easy. I look back and read what I wrote and realize it came across a bit harsh. Just the reality of it is kinda out of this world. 

There is nothing wrong with her idea, it is the specifics that are the detriment. WHo was it that said, "Ahh, but the devil is in the detail..." Wait, I think that was you on a conversation with Dave.Verry a while back!!! 

Ok, not to hijack this thread, but wouldn't it be cool if you could do your own research on the reefs??? For me personally, I have the biology and chemistry background. I love oceanography... but don't know much about it, other than, "WOW! Isn't that Nemo!??" (smile).

Neat thought, though.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, if TB is taking her I DEFINITELY WORRY MORE ABOUT HER THAN THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!

- CD

Just kidding TB


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> who was it that said . . . "the devil is in the detail..."


I believe it was that famous bauhaus architect - Ludwig Mies van der Rohe.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well, if TB is taking her I DEFINITELY WORRY MORE ABOUT HER THAN THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> 
> - CD
> 
> Just kidding TB


Hey, I resemble that comment.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hellosailor; I'm sure it's just me, but when I hear or read ecosystems and human coexisitence with such in the same sentence, then mix in a little economic impact on said ecosystem, it's just a habit with me to check the moisture content of the gun powder.

I'm as eco friendly as the next person, but I'm real leary of enviro orgs, research groups or workshops that use terms like sustainable development strategies in their quest for their enviromental enlightenment, as those strategies always end in the loss of usability.


A good example of this restriction in usability is what's going on in the coastal waters of California, they established a marine reserve which morphed into many reserves and now they are talking about connecting these reserves up and down the coast; this is all fine and dandy, however, livelyhoods depend on these areas and in some cases coastal tribes depend on these areas for their own sustainability and yet their once territorial waters are now " No take Zones ", so much for ecosystem and Human coexsistence.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

In all honesty, I would guess Mariah is probably persuing the best method to solicit support - although maybe the wrong way. She would do well explaining and introducing herself her and more about what they are doing. Many cruisers here, SSCA, and CF. More in-depth effort and dialogue and she might have a outside chance.

THoughts?

- CD


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I got a brand new 65' boat she can use for a price. put the boat on the sea wise transport and lets go. I could stick a couple more fuel tanks in her.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think she is who she says she is and is just trying to find a way to "pay" for what she wants to do without incurring costs she can't afford. 
I'm not gonna support it and I think it is kind of crass making your first post to a community a "pitch"...but hey, it's a free country. 
Who knows...some eco-cruiser may be out there.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I believe it was that famous bauhaus architect - Ludwig Mies van der Rohe.


He did but Gustave Flaubert got there a few years earlier.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is a rather crass way of joining the sailnet community... I'm sure that she could get a grant of some sort to do what she wants to do. She really just needs to do some research and put some effort into it.


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Flow Beer? Why didn't you say so, here I was waiting for the reefer.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> In all honesty, I would guess Mariah is probably persuing the best method to solicit support - although maybe the wrong way. She would do well explaining and introducing herself her and more about what they are doing. Many cruisers here, SSCA, and CF. More in-depth effort and dialogue and she might have a outside chance.
> 
> THoughts?
> 
> - CD


You have it in one CD. I've yet to check out her website but I'll do so in a while, however the request comes across as typically spammish.

Now on the other hand if I had the boat I'd jump right in there. Nice tax deduction, definitely a BHL kind of thing to do and a scientific research vessel gets to go lots of interesting places. My choice of vessel would be Peter Blakes Seamaster. Now where's that rich uncle who's on his last legs.......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Scripps would be picking up the fuel and everything else, they are just looking for the loan of a boat, preferably crewed by an owner or two.


...well if they are going to pay for the beer and the hookers... I could leave from Lake Ontario this weekend, so I should be there sometime in early October...does anyone know what time the Panama Canal closes ???


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw man! I missed a good thread!      And to think, all I did today was surf and work on the boat     I need to get back inside on the computer more often.
Hey sailormann, stop by on the way, lets race! I'll get hookers if you get the beer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Aw man! I missed a good thread!      And to think, all I did today was surf and work on the boat     I need to get back inside on the computer more often.
> Hey sailormann, stop by on the way, lets race! I'll get hookers if you get the beer.


Some days, I would really like to shoot you...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry Dawg. Sometimes, in all my excitement of having a good day on the water, I forget that sailing and watersports come to a grinding halt up there in NE (and the lakes too). It feels like spring here!  And it will be there soon too! I know you will have a blast when it comes. 
Best
PS, I really do get bummed when I miss a good thread, you guys are hilarious!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sailingdog, Bestfriend,
You guys enjoy "research"? 
Sailhog


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailhog said:


> Sailingdog, Bestfriend,
> You guys enjoy "research"?
> Sailhog


You mean like, everytime I lose my car keys, I gotta re search?,


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

No, this research would be more along the lines of "the effect of doing immoral things while afloat." What research scientists like myself and Sheila want to know is: How long can we get away with doing things like this before the wrong people find out.
Sailhog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, it would depend on the research subjects...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD-
You can, the trick is getting your own bonafide educational institution and then following the rules to take advantage of the deductibles. If you can.<G>

Back when mapping was...about five acronyms ago, what was it the Defense Hydrographic Agency or something? They used to encourage mariners to keep strip charts and take readings, bottom depths and locations, etc., and send them in to help provide more details on charts. Of course, the IRS won't give you any credit for that.<G>


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Well, it would depend on the research subjects...


The research subjects are super plus-sized models...
Sailhog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I prefer my models a bit more petite... both in height and girth...  Not a big fan of the painter Rubens.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

SD,
How about this: I'll compromise on the height, and you on the girth. We'll go with models who are, say, only 4' tall -- but in the 500-600 lbs. range. Half-ton of fun kind of gals.
Sailhog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailhog said:


> SD,
> How about this: I'll compromise on the height, and you on the girth. We'll go with models who are, say, only 4' tall -- but in the 500-600 lbs. range. Half-ton of fun kind of gals.
> Sailhog


Ummmm... I think I'll pass... besides, I don't think there's enough space on the boat for all of you and me...  Have fun though...


----------

